# Keanu Reeves is a Hollywood Outcast



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Good day everyone.

Keanu Reeves is a socially anxious, introverted, and down to earth actor who catches the subway, celebrates birthdays alone and dislikes interviews.

I recently published an article about him on my site LonerWolf, which is for anyone who feels feel alienated, excluded, outcasted and disconnected from the people around them. He's quite an inspiring person for us SAers.

Come take a look here: http://lonerwolf.com/famous-introvert-keanu-reeves/

And let me know what you think!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Wehttam said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> Keanu Reeves is a socially anxious, introverted, and down to earth actor who catches the subway, celebrates birthdays alone and dislikes interviews.
> 
> ...


_*For Reeves, acting provides the opportunity to become someone else momentarily. Someone less shy and withdrawn.*_

This is actually one of the Main reasons I went ahead and did a bit of Drama class back in high school . I kinda regret it because people in there were so ****ing cliquey and I was by myself most of the time . .except , of course , for the compulsory teamwork .

Pretty sure Drama's helped me establish a bit of confidence (after all , it Is all just acting !)

but when I mentioned these experiences on my drama exam . . I basically got a 25% :no

>> Even though I made people laugh and got a lot of compliments from the Audience . when we were doing the Final play


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah I remember watching some interviews with him, he's a really cool guy. Very intelligent and I can relate to his personality. Excellent actor too!

Nice article by the way.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Why am I not surprised? :roll


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

He is??


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Keanu Reeves is great in Point Break.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Im sure this article is based on all the long summer nights you spent with him, interviewing him and observing his behaviors in a controlled environment....


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I knew *Neo* wasn't _just_ a moderator! :lol


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> _*For Reeves, acting provides the opportunity to become someone else momentarily. Someone less shy and withdrawn.*_
> 
> This is actually one of the Main reasons I went ahead and did a bit of Drama class back in high school . I kinda regret it because people in there were so ****ing cliquey and I was by myself most of the time . .except , of course , for the compulsory teamwork .
> 
> ...


That is really bad, I can imagine it being cliquey but how can they justify giving you a low score ?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

He's Neo... So it makes sense now.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty high up there on rejected fan club list.


----------



## Space Silkie (May 28, 2013)

I've taken some acting classes and a very experienced teacher once told me that all of the best actors she knew were incredibly introverted people (and she knew some famous ones). She even said that the most brilliant actors she knew were introverted to the point of being near-hermits. 

She said it seems counter intuitive at first but once you start to grasp what acting really is it makes perfect sense.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

He's an actor (Hint, hint)


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

sadkeanu.jpg


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

He's attractive, and his personality (in real life) is somewhat refreshing, but since he did Bill and Ted he's played basically the one character in several movies. Neo in the Matrix, Constantine in Constantine, that dude in the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still. I actually like some of these movies, but it doesn't stop him from them all being the same character. *shrugs*


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

That's why he eats on a park bench alone.










I love how he is so down to earth while every other celebrity are crawling out of limos without underwear showing everyone their crotch.

I'm talking about you Christopher Walken.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

IveGotToast said:


> That's why he eats on a park bench alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Paparazzi are really creepy.


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

*goes to study keanu reeves interviews*


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

I want to go watch the matrix now


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow who knew. I hope if he's an SAer and not just introvert, he's aware so he can get help. He sounds pretty cool


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> He's attractive, and his personality (in real life) is somewhat refreshing, but since he did Bill and Ted he's played basically the one character in several movies. Neo in the Matrix, Constantine in Constantine, that dude in the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still. I actually like some of these movies, but it doesn't stop him from them all being the same character. *shrugs*


Nah you got it mixed up. He has no ability to play any character, he is just himself in every movie. Look at this interview with him and the actor who plays Bill. See how the guy who plays Bill is actually a different person than his character while Keanu is literally Ted.


----------



## floatingdown (May 28, 2013)

Space Silkie said:


> I've taken some acting classes and a very experienced teacher once told me that all of the best actors she knew were incredibly introverted people (and she knew some famous ones). She even said that the most brilliant actors she knew were introverted to the point of being near-hermits.
> 
> She said it seems counter intuitive at first but once you start to grasp what acting really is it makes perfect sense.


Yep, this is so, so true:yes


----------



## wonderfulmilk (May 25, 2013)

he was cool in that 80s movie about time travel


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

He is one of my favourite actors


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I really want this thread to be closed by Neo for some mysterious, unexplained reason.. :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Neo said:


> On the contrary, I think it should be stickied :lol


 Lol :haha


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I think:

nom nom :teeth


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

What movies has he been in recently? I think a more appropriate title would be Keanu Reeves has become irrelevant.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

He looks good in Neo's avatar pic....oh, and yeah...cool...he's introverted.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Wehttam said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> Keanu Reeves is a socially anxious, introverted, and down to earth actor who catches the subway, celebrates birthdays alone and dislikes interviews.
> 
> ...


Yes, he's actually an awesome person. He's been known to sit and eat with homeless people among other things...



> According to the paper, Reeves handed over his valuable profit-sharing points to the franchise's special-effects and costume-design team. Whoa, dude!
> 
> "He felt that they were the ones who made the movie and that they should participate," an unnamed movie executive tells the Journal.
> 
> And it's not the first time that Reeves has shared his movie spoils. On The Devil's Advocate, Reeves shaved his salary by a few million dollars so that producers could afford Al Pacino, and he did the same thing on The Replacements to be able to work with Gene Hackman, according to the Journal.


http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/story?id=102572

There are a ton of stories about his altruism. He is a legendary good guy.


----------



## TTSP (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll be honest I didn't have a high opinion of Reeves' acting abilities but if what you say is true then that is amazing and I now feel like I must re-watch every film I've seen him in.

Great article and great signature OP


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I feel bad for him, Marilyn Manson killed his long time gf.

http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20134185,00.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Syme


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *He's attractive*, and his personality (in real life) is somewhat refreshing, but since he did Bill and Ted he's played basically the one character in several movies. Neo in the Matrix, Constantine in Constantine, that dude in the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still. I actually like some of these movies, but it doesn't stop him from them all being the same character. *shrugs*












huh?


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

he'll never be a bigger outcast than me so who cares. lol...

Matrix was a good movie.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

He was fine as hell in the Matrix. Just Sayin...

Edit: read the op article and he sounds like someone I'd want to be my best friend *Hugs Keanu *


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

woah


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't know about all his tragedies. River Phoenix, his best friend, overdosed. Stillborn baby girl. Ex-wife who had their stillborn child died in a car accident. Sheez.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> He's attractive, and his personality (in real life) is somewhat refreshing, but since he did Bill and Ted he's played basically the one character in several movies. Neo in the Matrix, Constantine in Constantine, that dude in the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still. I actually like some of these movies, but it doesn't stop him from them all being the same character. *shrugs*


 There are quite a few of these kinds of actors. I generally don't have a problem with them as long as they're not miscast. Reeves was probably the perfect guy to play Neo, for example. Though it did take me a while the first time I saw it to not think of B&T.

Harrison Ford is another guy who is always the same guy (IMO) but I still like his movies.

(I know this was an old post but whatever)


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> There are quite a few of these kinds of actors. I generally don't have a problem with them as long as they're not miscast. Reeves was probably the perfect guy to play Neo, for example. Though it did take me a while the first time I saw it to not think of B&T.
> 
> Harrison Ford is another guy who is always the same guy (IMO) but I still like his movies.
> 
> (I know this was an old post but whatever)


There are a lot of actors like that, and basically it boils down to you either like Keanu in all his roles or not. I personally hate any movie with Tom Cruise, he bugs the ever living **** out of me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peachypeach said:


> he'll never be a bigger outcast than me so who cares. lol...
> 
> Matrix was a good movie.


I think Justin Bieber has even you beat!


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think Justin Bieber has even you beat!


Lol... not really, atleast "J.B. whatever the heck, is he even real" has some friends. >< sorry mod, for letting yalls down. lol. :no

still proud outcast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peachypeach said:


> Lol... not really, atleast "J.B. whatever the heck, is he even real" has some friends. >< sorry mod, for letting yalls down. lol. :no
> 
> still proud outcast.


No way! He is "detrimental" to his own career! He doesn't know the difference between "detrimental" and "instrumental".
On ladies' side, Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton and Amanda Bynes have you beat, too.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> No way! He is "detrimental" to his own career! He doesn't know the difference between "detrimental" and "instrumental".
> On ladies' side, Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton and Amanda Bynes have you beat, too.


LOL, imagine we can actually examine the lives of everyone. JK lifes short folks. Don't even talk about Amanda, man I used to look up to the chick. >< life man.... "madness" is bad for anyone, I tell you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peachypeach said:


> LOL, imagine we can actually examine the lives of everyone. JK lifes short folks. Don't even talk about Amanda, man I used to look up to the chick. >< life man.... "madness" is bad for anyone, I tell you.


Amanda was funny! I think she could still be once she has her issues worked out. I feel bad for her, actually. I don't think she has been doing drugs, although she does need to be on medication for a while.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Amanda was funny! I think she could still be once she has her issues worked out. I feel bad for her, actually. I don't think she has been doing drugs, although she does need to be on medication for a while.


ya, my favorite sketch was: 



 the one where they have to wait in the car, to see who gets the dough aka money.

I don't really feel for her as much as people on here, (as lonely as she feels... we all learn), because some people here, haven't achieved what they wished. I don't know if that makes me wrong, but that's just how I feel about people here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peachypeach said:


> ya, my favorite sketch was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Danny Bonaduce in that video....whole other story :lol.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've always liked that guy. He's pretty interesting.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I saw his band at a festival back in the day. It was pretty much at the height of his fame yet the turn out was fairly small. I was right at the front anyway. It was weird being so close to this Hollywood mega star whilst he was playing bass in a less than mediocre band.


----------

